# Complications with TB test..



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

My daughter in law went for her TB test on Tuesday and after the xray was told there was a "spot" on her lunch. She told them it was probably scaring from when she had TB two years ago. She was given 9 months of treatment and signed off by the hospital.

They asked her for the report and xray from the hospital which she provided. They looked at this and decided she should go for saliva swabs. These tests can only be done in two weeks time and the results take two months (apparently) 

The disappointment is immense as she was going to apply for her spouse visa next month. My son has been in UK for 6 weeks short of a year now and seen his wife and son (two on Sunday) for a total of two weeks during that time!! 

I thought UK were in favour of family life??

I have suggested to her that she queries why the tests should take so long and if the process cannot be brought forward. Not a lot else we can do is there?

Talk about falling at the last hurdle eh? 

Has anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have heard stories of delay. It's annoying and upsetting but there isn't much you can do as only a limited number of clinics can conduct the tests.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes Joppa but it's pure madness! two weeks in a year of his two year olds life! Just now he won't even know who his dad is. Emotions are very high right now. They have been so strong but there is only so much one can take....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

While one has sympathy with your family's situation the following article might provide some light as to why the tests are necessary and why they are taking so long

HPA - Tuberculosis in the UK: 2013 report

The UK has the highest incidence of TB in Europe and the London area (not surprisingly) the highest incidence of all.

While the numbers have stabilised over the past few years, some 8,000 people were diagnosed with the disease in 2012 alone and the incidence of it among the non-UK born population is 20 times that of the UK born population.

When you consider this disease was practically eradicated by the 1970's it's a sad situation that it is so widespread in the UK at the current time. 

Unfortunately it's the NHS that has to provide testing and treatment of this now prevalent disease and pick up the costs - hence the shortage of centres to do the testing.

Is it not better that your daughter in laws 'spot' has been found now and not at some stage later when it might have progressed to something more serious?

Have you researched if there are private labs that would do the testing in a shorter time scale?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hertsfem said:


> Yes Joppa but it's pure madness! two weeks in a year of his two year olds life! Just now he won't even know who his dad is. Emotions are very high right now. They have been so strong but there is only so much one can take....


It is sad for you to find this hiccup right now, but better if there is a problem it is treated now, and save passing possibly passing the disease on to your grandchild, or any other person with low immunity.it is only a relatively short time out of a lifetime to wait a little longer, if tests did prove positive again, your daughter would start treatment, and as soon as she has negative results then she would be ok to move on.
To be honest, even I can't remember much about being two or three years old, and your grandchild won't either, as long as all are healthy as can be when re united, they will be happy and soon forget the past illness. Stay positive about the tests and future treatment.
We used to live in HK for a short while.
As you may be aware there are many maids in HK, one young couple with two children, and a a soon to be born new baby employed a maid from Indonesia, she said at interview she was fine, all tested and no problems. After a while the maid started to cough badly, so the couple took her to the hospital for tests, she had well advanced TB, which was the newer type strain and difficult to treat, she did get treatment, but had very damaged lungs, and was unable to work in HK after treatment as she was too weak. The tests showed the maid had TB for a long while which she brought from her home country.Meanwhile she had passed on TB to the new baby and one of the other children, all the family had to have treatment, this was passed on within a few months of her employment, so it demonstrates how easily it could spread in a close environment.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words of encounragement. Whilst I fully appreciate WHY this needs to be done, it's the length of time it all takes I have a problem with. I tests are being done privately in Zimbabwe by the place which is recommended by the UKBA website. It is the only place to go as far as they are concerned.

Everyone in Zimbabwe is vaccinated as a baby as my daughter in law and young grandson were. She unfortunately is a little anemic which lowers her resistance, the reason she caught it in the first place. 

Yes I have read up a little on it and it seems the "scaring" is not uncommon and probably for life. She completed a nine month course and was signed off by the hospital and now has absolutely no symptoms of TB. I'm sure this is just a double check (to be sure to be sure) however two months for a result??? I'm going to get her to go and speak to them, perhaps they can fast track it for some reason.

The ironic thing is that my son who was born in Zimbabwe and spent most of his life there has a British passport and did not need the test??? crazy or what!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I see this all the time with indian posters moving to Australia. Tons have scarring that needs investigation which turns out to be nothing or due to having TB as a child and which they no longer have. 

I did see an article just the other day that London is the TB capital of Europe. Probably due to the high numbers of British and Europeans who are not tested.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

fergie said:


> It is sad for you to find this hiccup right now, but better if there is a problem it is treated now, and save passing possibly passing the disease on to your grandchild, or any other person with low immunity.it is only a relatively short time out of a lifetime to wait a little longer, if tests did prove positive again, your daughter would start treatment, and as soon as she has negative results then she would be ok to move on.
> To be honest, even I can't remember much about being two or three years old, and your grandchild won't either, as long as all are healthy as can be when re united, they will be happy and soon forget the past illness. Stay positive about the tests and future treatment.
> We used to live in HK for a short while.
> As you may be aware there are many maids in HK, one young couple with two children, and a a soon to be born new baby employed a maid from Indonesia, she said at interview she was fine, all tested and no problems. After a while the maid started to cough badly, so the couple took her to the hospital for tests, she had well advanced TB, which was the newer type strain and difficult to treat, she did get treatment, but had very damaged lungs, and was unable to work in HK after treatment as she was too weak. The tests showed the maid had TB for a long while which she brought from her home country.Meanwhile she had passed on TB to the new baby and one of the other children, all the family had to have treatment, this was passed on within a few months of her employment, so it demonstrates how easily it could spread in a close environment.


I don't believe for one moment that she still has TB so it's all just routine checks they are doing. 

It's not whether my grandson remembers what happened when he was two or three but the fact his father is missing out on his development and being a good role model to him. It's perfectly normal for him to feel guilty in this respect. He went back to see them for two weeks at the beginning of January and the day he arrived his father in law died so although it was good he was there to offer support they did not have the time together they imagined. He also ended up paying for the funeral because none of the rest of the family had any money (unemployment 90%)

Anyhow I know there is not a lot that can be done (other than try and convince them to do the tests sooner) But I do feel a little better now after my rant 

Thanks for listening :thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

There are lots of dads in the armed forces of the present day,and many in the past generations away from their children for years fighting wars, some never came back. They used to communicate with family by letter years ago,taking weeks to arrive, and quite often all they had was a photo of their loved ones, in modern times dad can speak to the kids by phone, or Skype, so the gap in communication is hardly noticed.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

fergie said:


> There are lots of dads in the armed forces of the present day,and many in the past generations away from their children for years fighting wars, some never came back. They used to communicate with family by letter years ago,taking weeks to arrive, and quite often all they had was a photo of their loved ones, in modern times dad can speak to the kids by phone, or Skype, so the gap in communication is hardly noticed.


Thanks for that, however you have not made me feel any better


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

My daughter in law has just informed me that the tests take 2 months because they are culture tests and that is how long it takes to see if anything "grows" 

If they had asked for her previous x ray and report having been signed off then the doctor would have given a different report and she probably not be doing these further tests


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

This is such a disappointment for your family, Hertsfem! To have everything ready otherwise to apply and then have this setback is so discouraging. Hopefully the two months will pass quickly and your daughter in law will be declared fit and well.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hertsfem, I am sorry this is happening to your daughter-in- law. 
My country has TB test requirement from 2014. I knew I had scar on my lung, which was caused by a post surgery radiation in 2011. So before going for TB x-ray I took the x-ray reports from the hospital where I was treated for the radiologist to compare and be sure that it is not TB. I was still nervous, but it went very smooth. Wish your daughter-in-law took her previous x-ray results in advance. It would probably save her this hassle. But on the positive note, I want to say that scarring on the lung does not mean an active TB. It is more likely a scar AFTER being treated with TB. 
Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> My daughter in law has just informed me that the tests take 2 months because they are culture tests and that is how long it takes to see if anything "grows"
> 
> If they had asked for her previous x ray and report having been signed off then the doctor would have given a different report and she probably not be doing these further tests


Hi,
The big problem with TB is that you can be a carrier with absolutely no symtoms of the illness. This means you can still be passing it on - without knowing you are ill.
The tests are to confirm a person does not have active or latent TB - in other words they are not gong to get sick or pass it on to others, who will then get sick.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The big problem with TB is that you can be a carrier with absolutely no symtoms of the illness. This means you can still be passing it on - without knowing you are ill.
> The tests are to confirm a person does not have active or latent TB - in other words they are not gong to get sick or pass it on to others, who will then get sick.
> Cheers
> Steve


Like I said earlier, the ironic thing is my son was born in Zimbabwe and lived there most of his life. Is married to her and was living with her during the time she had the TB yet he does not have to have a test?? could he not be a carrier then??


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for your well wishes members. She seems a lot brighter today. It's gonna be tough but they are strong and bound to get through it all...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> Like I said earlier, the ironic thing is my son was born in Zimbabwe and lived there most of his life. Is married to her and was living with her during the time she had the TB yet he does not have to have a test?? could he not be a carrier then??


Hi,
Ironically - yes he probably could easily be a carrier. For that reason, even if he does not need a test for visa purposes - he should probably get one done, for peace of mind.
At least that way, the whole family will know their TB status and can then get appropriate treatment, if necessary.
They will also be doing their bit towards eradicating this horrible disease that has made a comeback in the UK, over recent years.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Ironically - yes he probably could easily be a carrier. For that reason, even if he does not need a test for visa purposes - he should probably get one done, for peace of mind.
> At least that way, the whole family will know their TB status and can then get appropriate treatment, if necessary.
> They will also be doing their bit towards eradicating this horrible disease that has made a comeback in the UK, over recent years.
> ...


Yes, just as I could be a carrier and 100's of others...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I doubt it - unless you also had TB 2 years ago - like your daughter in law!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I doubt it - unless you also had TB 2 years ago - like your daughter in law!
> Cheers
> Steve


But you did say my son could be a carrier? therefore so could I??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Were you in close contact with your daughter in law, whilst she had active TB.
Did you or your son take prophylactics whilst she was being treated?
Not everyone becomes a carrier - it is a bit random ( and is probably all down to genes!).
You just need to make sure that you and your family get the correct tests, correct treatment and then jump through all the hoops - so that they can come and live a happy life in the UK.
Best of luck!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> Like I said earlier, the ironic thing is my son was born in Zimbabwe and lived there most of his life. Is married to her and was living with her during the time she had the TB yet he does not have to have a test?? could he not be a carrier then??


The difference being your son is a British citizen and is entitled to come and go from this country regardless of his health. Your daughter in law is not a British citizen and lives in a region of the world with TB. She must therefore be tested as part of her visa application something I feel is entirely appropriate. 
Would you suggest we increase the incidence of TB in this country further by not testing anyone......... You can't be sure your daughter in law doesn't have TB unless you are in fact a doctor your self and have ran tests on her.
The visa process is not an easy one for anyone and filled with setbacks.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Were you in close contact with your daughter in law, whilst she had active TB.
> Did you or your son take prophylactics whilst she was being treated?
> Not everyone becomes a carrier - it is a bit random ( and is probably all down to genes!).
> ...


Yes I was as it was around about the time she had the baby she started coughing and I was there for 2 months. It took a while to get it diagnosed.

Babies are vaccinated as a matter of course in Zim and I would have been during my school years although I was not born there.

Perhaps everyone that goes to countries with a high TB rate should be screened? Just because one has a British passport they don't get screened 

Thanks for the well wishes, I'm sure it will all come right in the end


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

cc9 said:


> The difference being your son is a British citizen and is entitled to come and go from this country regardless of his health. Your daughter in law is not a British citizen and lives in a region of the world with TB. She must therefore be tested as part of her visa application something I feel is entirely appropriate.
> Would you suggest we increase the incidence of TB in this country further by not testing anyone......... You can't be sure your daughter in law doesn't have TB unless you are in fact a doctor your self and have ran tests on her.
> The visa process is not an easy one for anyone and filled with setbacks.


I think you are stating the obvious here saying she should be tested.

I think you are missing my point though - which is the fact I lived in Africa for 40 years and because I have a British passport do not need a TB test! My son was born in Zimbabwe, grew up there and went to UK when he left school then back to Zim for a nother 4 years, so because he has a British passport he does not need testing.

How can the powers that be assume neither him or I have TB???

This is obviously a hyperthetical question...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> Yes I was as it was around about the time she had the baby she started coughing and I was there for 2 months. It took a while to get it diagnosed.
> 
> Babies are vaccinated as a matter of course in Zim and I would have been during my school years although I was not born there.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you see my details, i now live in Dubai. Everyone who applies for a visa to live in Dubai is tested for TB - wherever they come from.
If you have any scars on your lungs from TB (or something that even looks like TB scars) then your visa is refused and your are deported (and banned from entering the country again!)
So - even my British passport did not protect me from TB screening for this country!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you see my details, i now live in Dubai. Everyone who applies for a visa to live in Dubai is tested for TB - wherever they come from.
> If you have any scars on your lungs from TB (or something that even looks like TB scars) then your visa is refused and your are deported (and banned from entering the country again!)
> So - even my British passport did not protect me from TB screening for this country!
> ...


That's interesting Steve, however why cannot a person pass it on if they are only going for 6 months or on holiday??


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> I think you are stating the obvious here saying she should be tested. I think you are missing my point though - which is the fact I lived in Africa for 40 years and because I have a British passport do not need a TB test! My son was born in Zimbabwe, grew up there and went to UK when he left school then back to Zim for a nother 4 years, so because he has a British passport he does not need testing. How can the powers that be assume neither him or I have TB??? This is obviously a hyperthetical question...


I don't think I am missing anything but perhaps you are missing the obvious.
Should every British citizen that leaves the country be tested on their return incase they have picked up an infection of some sort.. If they test positive what do you suggest we do with them....
Quarantine in heathrow is gonna get jammed fairly quickly....
I don't think the powers that be assume you don't have TB. They assume your right to live in this country regardless and to access medical treatment as required.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

cc9 said:


> I don't think I am missing anything but perhaps you are missing the obvious.
> Should every British citizen that leaves the country be tested on their return incase they have picked up an infection of some sort.. If they test positive what do you suggest we do with them....
> Quarantine in heathrow is gonna get jammed fairly quickly....
> I don't think the powers that be assume you don't have TB. They assume your right to live in this country regardless and to access medical treatment as required.



Perhaps, but is'nt it more about passing it on than getting it treated?

It does not make sense that two people walk into the uk - one with a British passport and one without. They have lived together for 40 years yet only one has a compulsory TB test??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Everyone gets a chest xray to check for scarring & shadows due to tb for aussie visas. Doesnt matter where you are from. Though same as the uk australians and New Zeland citizens can come and go as they please regardless of how much time they have spent in countries with TB. 

It is just about rights & cost. You or I could be on deaths door with TB or any other disease and it doesn't matter if we sread it or cost the nhs money treating us because they have no option to not treat us. Those who are not citizens dont have that luxury and the government can choose to not treat them or let them spread it by refusing visas.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

_shel said:


> It is just about rights & cost. You or I could be on deaths door with TB or any other disease and it doesn't matter if we sread it or cost the nhs money treating us because they have no option to not treat us. Those who are not citizens dont have that luxury and the government can choose to not treat them or let them spread it by refusing visas.


Exactly my point Shel - it's pretty crazy


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You should still all get tested, especially the little one, even if the government aren't making you. TB is not something I'd want get and can be a killer in children & frail people even in the UK.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Hertsfem, sorry that your family are going through this. I would be beside myself to come all this way and then have the door firmly shut in my face 

Good luck for you and your family xxx


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Hertsfem, sorry that your family are going through this. I would be beside myself to come all this way and then have the door firmly shut in my face
> 
> Good luck for you and your family xxx


Thanks Wannabe I knew you would understand as we were following one anothers story. I hope you are well settled now and enjoying you family life in UK


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hertsfem,
For the simple reason your daughter in law may be ill, and hold up her visa application this is frustrating for you, and hope in your case she will be OK
UK a few years ago almost wiped out the 'ordinary' strain of TB, which was treatable by using two drugs, which were unpleasant to take, but eventually worked to provide a cure for That kind of TB.
If anybody was diagnosed with pulmonary TB in the UK, the whole close family, who lived with the infected person had to be tested, as TB is spread by coughing and sneezing. You don't say whether your grandchild or some will have been tested as they will have been very close to your daughter in law, ie. in the same room for a long while, or close proximity. They would have all certainly been tested if this was diagnosed in the UK.
It costs the UK £5,000 to treat and ordinary case of pulmonary TB, and wait for this an amazing
£50,000 to ££70,000 to treat the DR TB, that is the drug resistant one, and there have been some deaths due to the drug resistant strain, 
In an earlier post I mentioned the INdonesian maid in HK passing on TB to a new born baby and a toddler she was looking after, what I didn't mention was the fact the family who employed her were trying to sue her for not disclosing she had TB before she left Indonesia. she had to be treated in hospital, and had badly damaged lungs, due to her lying about the fact she had TB, she was cut actually treated, and then sent back home, with no chance of ever returning to HK(effectively deported)That was a serious thing she did passing it on to small children in her care, and that was only in less than 6 months of employment.
Most indigenous UK families do not live in over crowded conditions and eat a good diet, UK used to vaccinate kids at school, I had the BCG, and my kids did, the youngest of them is now 35 yrs old and he had the BCG, and the incidence of treatable TB was quite low, it was almost wiped out.
Some years ago before the present government migration rules were made easier.
That opened the flood gates, and the new strain of TB came in to UK, there was a big thing on the news within the last year, maybe a little bit more, showing a young 15yr old Pakistani girl, who died of it, she was very pretty, and she wasn't the only one! just used as an example of how dangerous this new strain being brought in is.
I worry when I see people who want to come on visitors visas from infected countries, and the TB test does not apply to them, they are often wanting to visit relatives and will be in very close proximity to them, they could just as easily pass on TB if they are infected or a carrier.
I have added an article to help you understand better what the worry is all about with this new strain of TB.
http://www.parliament.uk/Templates/BriefingPapers/Pages/BPPdfDownload.aspx?bp-id=POST-PN-416


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks Wannabe I knew you would understand as we were following one anothers story. I hope you are well settled now and enjoying you family life in UK


You're welcome  Totally understand! 
Getting there with settling in...The old adjustment is taking a bit longer than I thought. Getting there though 
Just waiting for my husband to get a break in work so we can go off and enjoy more of the country


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Fergie did you not read where I posted that she had 9 months of treatment and was signed off by a competent doctor having had new xrays and tests?

What they are now doing are routine checks because they found a "spot" on the xray which is common with people who have had such treatment in the past.

She does not have the bubonic plague or leprosy...


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Even when TB is treated properly! it can lay latent, in the lungs! and if the persons immune system gets a little low! it is possible to re activate it, back to active pulmonary TB, which is contagious again.
The scarred area is always a weak spot, which may not be active in your daughter in laws case, that is why they are 'double checking'. She will have to be careful the rest of her life with scar tissue on the lung, like eating a healthy diet, flu jabs to prevent influenza, some Drs may even suggest pneumonia vaccine, to prevent any further weakness in the lungs.
I do know about TB, my own ex sister in law had TB soon after she married my brother, he had to have stringent tests, as did her parents an brother, those who had been in close contact. She started treatment, in hospital, with nasty side effects, about 6-8 was after starting treatment she realised she was pregnant, she chose to carry on with the pregnancy and treatment, despite the fact she was warned it could effect the baby, baby was stillborn at 21 weeks gestation and grossly deformed,it was a girl,it would never have survived even a full term pregnancy with those deformities.
She had to have regular checks and X-rays for many years, to make sure there was no re-occurrence, and she was fine. She went on to have two more children with her second husband, and remained healthy. Your daughter in law could be just as fine, they are only double checking.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

It's just as well I'm not one to worry a lot or blow things out of proportion then


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Let's hope your daughter in law gets good news and that the 2months fly in  unfortunately waiting is all you can do at this stage....
Many of us have experienced the disappointments associated with the visa process, however such is life....
Wishing you and your family good luck and a speedy reunification


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Good news today! the first lot of tests came back negative and the guy said it will be highly unlikely the second will be positive 

Happy days! she can sleep tonight :music:


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

All TB tests came back negative so we are now free to put the application in


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

That's great news


----------

